
Augmented reality made easy (VIDEO) 2mins - jackchristopher
http://www.ted.com/talks/chris_hughes_demos_easy_augmented_reality.html?awesm=on.ted.com_1A&utm_campaign=ted&utm_content=site-basic&utm_medium=on.ted.com-copypaste&utm_source=direct-on.ted.com
======
ironkeith
The relevant controversy of said presentation can be seen here:
[http://www.unitzeroone.com/blog/2009/06/23/ideas-worth-
takin...](http://www.unitzeroone.com/blog/2009/06/23/ideas-worth-taking-
credit-for-the-ted-augmented-reality-hoax/) and discussed here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=670645>

------
icey
Controversy aside, I can't wait for a furniture company to start using
augmented reality.

It'd be pretty cool to download the IKEA app to my iPhone or Pre or whatever,
print out a few strips of paper, and see how furniture would look in my house
just by looking at my phone.

This would be pretty cool for posters / art too - tape the paper to the wall,
and see what the art would actually look like hanging there.

------
jackchristopher
Demo was done in the browser with flash. Quick google didn't find much else.

Source Code: <http://spazout.com/assets/tedflartoolkit.zip>

